# Can you get pregnant 4 days before ovulation?



## simplelove

Hey, my name is Karey & I'm 17 years old and I had unprotected sex with my boyfriend Nov.6 & I start to ovulate Nov. 10. I have read a few articles which said sperm can live inside a women's body from 5 to 7 days. Is this true ?


----------



## trinaestella

Yep, you can.
Thread will probably be locked as you're not pregnant.
Good luck :flower:


----------



## rainbows_x

Yes, sperm can live up to 7 days and unles you are charting or using OPK's you can never be sure when you ovulate. x


----------



## jemmie1994

yep sperm can live around 3-5 days typically so you could get pregnant, if your worrying about it then can still get the morning after pill, if not then good luck :)


----------



## x__amour

Yes.


----------



## Nade..Tadpole

:thumbup:


----------



## mommie2be

Yep, It's Possible ! Good Luck ! :flow:
This Thread's Probably Going To Be Locked Since You Aren't Pregnant, Hope Everything Works Out How You Hope.


----------



## veganmama

girllll you can pregnant at any time


----------



## Sunshine12

Yes you can hun but if you arent trying to get pregnant you can go and get the morning after pill. You can take some of them up to 5 days later (some are 72 hours) and will reduce your chances of becoming pregnant (although you probably already know that!!) x


----------



## Chelsea.ann1

Yep.


----------

